# Husqvarna date of manufacture



## spirko (Apr 26, 2011)

Can someone help me with the dates of manufacture on these 2 saws?

Husqvarna 61 (silver tag) 4420070

Husqvarna 272XP (black tag) 3110041

Thanks!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2011)

The 272xp is made 1993 week 11, the 61 most likely 1984 week 42.


----------



## Rockrancher (May 26, 2011)

*Model 61*

So I am curious, from what I am reading would I be right to guess since my Husky 61 (serial 2240XXX) was manufactured in 2002? or would it be 92? It has a red top and a black serial plate. Thank you for any help you may provide. Also, I have found mention of American made, Brazilian made and Swedish made. Mine shows Sweden as the country of manufacture. I am assuming quality may be different depending upon where it was built??:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Southside (May 26, 2011)

Howdy Saw Troll, How 'bout my husky 395 that has the number 1000001, find it an unusual set of numbers? Thanks Southside


----------



## logging22 (May 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 26, 2011)

Rockrancher said:


> So I am curious, from what I am reading would I be right to guess since my Husky 61 (serial 2240XXX) was manufactured in 2002? or would it be 92? It has a red top and a black serial plate. Thank you for any help you may provide. Also, I have found mention of American made, Brazilian made and Swedish made. Mine shows Sweden as the country of manufacture. I am assuming quality may be different depending upon where it was built??:msp_rolleyes:


 
Your 61 would be from 92. If it were a 2002 the serial number would be 02 XXXXXX, there is a two digit year followed by a space and the rest of the serial number.


----------



## Boskaerm (May 26, 2011)

Southside said:


> Howdy Saw Troll, How 'bout my husky 395 that has the number 1000001, find it an unusual set of numbers? Thanks Southside


 
Does it have something before the 1000001? On my Husky´s, the year is showed in many different ways!


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2011)

Southside said:


> Howdy Saw Troll, How 'bout my husky 395 that has the number 1000001, find it an unusual set of numbers? Thanks Southside



I would like to see a picture of that tag - the number indicates 1991 week Zero, but the 395 wasn't out yet by then.....

It could also be a saw from some special order batch - such oddities does exist.


----------



## Southside (May 26, 2011)

Hi Sawtroll, More info on my 395: The plate reads
Husqvarna 395
965 90 28-00
s/n 09 1000001
Husqvarna AB
Husqvarna Sweden


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 26, 2011)

Southside said:


> Hi Sawtroll, More info on my 395: The plate reads
> Husqvarna 395
> 965 90 28-00
> s/n *09 *1000001
> ...


 
It's a 2009 model.

Sorry ST I beat ya to it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2011)

Southside said:


> Hi Sawtroll, More info on my 395: The plate reads
> Husqvarna 395
> 965 90 28-00
> s/n 09 1000001
> ...



2009 week 10 - first saw that week.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> Does it have something before the 1000001? On my Husky´s, the year is showed in many different ways!


 
That is very true! :msp_smile:


----------



## Southside (May 26, 2011)

Thanks SawTroll, I believe I've figured out the code. Southside


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2011)

Southside said:


> Thanks SawTroll, I believe I've figured out the code. Southside



There have been many versions of that "code" through the years!


----------



## Rockrancher (Jun 6, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Your 61 would be from 92. If it were a 2002 the serial number would be 02 XXXXXX, there is a two digit year followed by a space and the rest of the serial number.


 
Thank You for the info Roanoker!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Your 61 would be from 92. If it were a 2002 the serial number would be 02 XXXXXX, there is a two digit year followed by a space and the rest of the serial number.



That system was introduced in 1999, around week 20 or so, and is still the current one.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jun 7, 2011)

@ sawtroll

My memory may be playing tricks on me.
I don't own a husky
I am not an authority
This question is not about sideways balance

I thought I remember reading in a clone/fake husky thread that 
the name of the town
and the brand name were spelled differently
so the serial number tag should have the two different spellings on it.

Please clear up any misconceptions I may have on this matter.
My SAD may become HAD and evolve into CAD one day


----------



## nmurph (Jun 7, 2011)

saltas said:


> @ sawtroll
> 
> Please clear up any misconceptions I may have on this matter.
> My SAD may become HAD and evolve into CAD one day


 
Acceptance that there are other saws which are as good or better than Stihls is a sign of a maturing saw addict--congratulations!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry Saltas - I never looked into that, so I don't know (not even sure I fully understand the question).

Of course the name of the city could have changed over time, while the company/brand name has been kept unchanged. The company is more than 300 years old (about 322).


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 7, 2011)

Sawtroll: 
The year/ser no system has also changed a bit in that time!
On my 357 XPG the ser no is: 2009 5100242
On my ´08 346 XP it starts with 08, and on my ´09 353, it starts with 09!
So no golden rules! 

Saltas:
Yes, the city is spelled Huskvarna, and the brand is Husqvarna!
Like troll says, could have changed over time.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, variations do turn up now and then, but that one doesn't really mess up the system in any way. :msp_smile:


----------



## David (saltas) (Jun 9, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry Saltas - I never looked into that, so I don't know (not even sure I fully understand the question).
> 
> Of course the name of the city could have changed over time, while the company/brand name has been kept unchanged. The company is more than 300 years old (about 322).


 
Sorry my question was that a husky X spurt would be able to confirm that a real husky has two different spellings on the serial number plate


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess that can be copied, as well as the other text and numbers.......:msp_wink:


----------



## ErikTheRed (Mar 25, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> Sorry my question was that a husky X spurt would be able to confirm that a real husky has two different spellings on the serial number plate



Nothing like resurrecting an old thread.

Reason for the difference in spelling is quite simple.

"Husqvarna AB" is the actual company name (at the time).

"Huskvarna, SWEDEN" or "Huskvarna" is the place of "Manufacturing" or the City name.

Thank you for deciphering the Manufacturing Dates.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 25, 2013)

ErikTheRed said:


> Nothing like resurrecting an old thread.
> 
> Reason for the difference in spelling is quite simple.
> 
> ...



Yes, as answered in a previous post in this thread....there ain't much new on this site.



Boskaerm said:


> Sawtroll:
> The year/ser no system has also changed a bit in that time!
> On my 357 XPG the ser no is: 2009 5100242
> On my ´08 346 XP it starts with 08, and on my ´09 353, it starts with 09!
> ...


----------



## treedogg (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello!
One more? 2100W 7100119


----------



## djpslim (Oct 8, 2015)

I own a 3120XP black tag #9420015 can you tell me what year it was manufactured


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2015)

and another


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2015)

treedogg said:


> Hello!
> One more? 2100W 7100119



1987 week 10.

Does it say xp anywhere on it?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2015)

djpslim said:


> I own a 3120XP black tag #9420015 can you tell me what year it was manufactured



1989 week 42.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> and another



All I can say about that one is that it likely was made before 1982. I don't know how to date the ones that old.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> All I can say about that one is that it likely was made before 1982. I don't know how to date the ones that old.


 ok thanks ST.. shes a moldy oldy then.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> ok thanks ST.. shes a moldy oldy then.



Some time between 1977 and 1981 is the closest I can get....


----------



## Mark71GTX (Oct 15, 2015)

While reading this thread I saw the question posted about the spelling of the town - if it had been changed. It was. Here is a link to the Husqvarna page.
http://www.husqvarna.com/int/international-microsite/about-husqvarna/four-centuries-of-innovation/


----------



## Gordy24 (Jan 30, 2016)

Apologies if this has been answered. (Im a newby)
I just bought a Husqvarna 61 Hardwood today at a garage sale. Can anyone help out with year of manufacture. Pic of plate attached.
Thanks


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 30, 2016)

Gordy24 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered. (Im a newby)
> I just bought a Husqvarna 61 Hardwood today at a garage sale. Can anyone help out with year of manufacture. Pic of plate attached.
> Thanks View attachment 482517


Welcome to the site! No Apology needed we all have to learn some how.

20th week (2nd &3rd numbers) of 1991 (first number with that black tag).
1455th saw produced that week (last 4 numbers).


----------



## Gordy24 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks RedFirDown. You know your stuff.


----------



## Dickymint (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning all Newbie here.

Friend of mine gave me two old saws to fix. One a Jonsered, which he had back, the other is a Husqvarna 61 grey top (think that's the right term).
He gave me the 61 in payment for sorting out the Jonsered......bargain I thought!

Serial number is 6330487 on a silver plate - the plate also has Elelectrlux Motors Sweden on it.

I used it for the first time the other day as my little Stihl 211 was playing up. I was amazed at how good it is and will be using it as my first choice from now on so was hoping you guys could date it for me?

PS. Will upload some pics when I work out how too


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 30, 2016)

Dickymint said:


> Serial number is 6330487 on a silver plate - the plate also has Elelectrlux Motors Sweden on it.



487th built in the 33rd week of 1986.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2016)

Boskaerm said:


> Sawtroll:
> The year/ser no system has also changed a bit in that time!
> On my 357 XPG the ser no is: 2009 5100242
> On my ´08 346 XP it starts with 08, and on my ´09 353, it starts with 09!
> ...



Yes, the number system has changed several times.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 30, 2016)

Gordy24 said:


> Thanks RedFirDown


Your welcome


Gordy24 said:


> You know your stuff.


I wished that was the case.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 30, 2016)

VinceGU05 said:


> and another


PM Magnus, he is working to figure out the system Husky used on those oldies


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 30, 2016)

Gordy24 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered. (Im a newby)
> I just bought a Husqvarna 61 Hardwood today at a garage sale. Can anyone help out with year of manufacture. Pic of plate attached.
> Thanks View attachment 482517


 odd that husq varna is spelled the same on that tag anyone know when they changed the spelling?


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 4, 2016)

What yr was my 61 made? I bougth a fuel line and i cannot make it fit


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 4, 2016)

Shanman55 said:


> What yr was my 61 made? I bougth a fuel line and i cannot make it fit


Here is the line


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 4, 2016)

The fuel line that wont fit


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2016)

Shanman55 said:


> What yr was my 61 made? I bougth a fuel line and i cannot make it fit



1993 week 37, so I assume it is an "orange top".

There were other changes than just the color of the top cover at _about_ the same time - and the fuel line was one of them. You likely need the one listed in the 1993-09 IPL, link: http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna61-1993-09.PDF

The fuel line you have looks more like the one listed here: http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna61-1991-03.PDF


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 5, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> 1993 week 37, so I assume it is an "orange top".
> 
> There were other changes than just the color of the top cover at _about_ the same time - and the fuel line was one of them. You likely need the one listed in the 1993-09 IPL, link: http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna61-1993-09.PDF
> 
> The fuel line you have looks more like the one listed here: http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna61-1991-03.PDF


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you very much sawtroll!!


----------



## turkey (Dec 24, 2016)

Husqvarna date manufacture 262XP # 6130189


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2016)

turkey said:


> Husqvarna date manufacture 262XP # 6130189



1996 week 13.


----------



## turkey (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you very much SawTroll I appreciate the info.


----------



## jtGenerator (Jan 2, 2017)

nmurph said:


> Yes, as answered in a previous post in this thread....there ain't much new on this site.


Except users!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> That system was introduced in 1999, around week 20 or so, and is still the current one.



I have later learned that it happened a bit earlier than week 20, and it looks like the exact time varied a bit between models.

Anyway it is obvious from the tag which system was used on a given saw, so this is more an academic question than a problem (provided you know both systems).


----------



## 93Dakman! (Jan 3, 2017)

What differentiates a serial number for a saw that was made in 1986 vs 1996 or any of the other years that have the same last digit up to and not including 2000. 

83 and 93
84 and 94 and so on

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozhoo (Jan 3, 2017)

93Dakman! said:


> What differentiates a serial number for a saw that was made in 1986 vs 1996 or any of the other years that have the same last digit up to and not including 2000.
> 
> 83 and 93
> 84 and 94 and so on
> ...



You need to know the period during which the saws were manufactured. In the above example 262xp that was made from 1990-1999 so, 6130189 would be the 189th saw made during the 13th week of 19996.


----------



## 93Dakman! (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok so the format is the same but just knowing the fact that a 262xp wasn't in the lineup in '86 is what makes the difference?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredcutter88 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hope I'm not too late to the party. Anyone able to figure this one out? Husky 61. Serial reads 123198. As you can see I need an oil cap.


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 24, 2017)

That one was made prior to the "code" which started in 1982. It was made between 1978 and 1981.


----------



## Fredcutter88 (Aug 24, 2017)

taplinhill said:


> That one was made prior to the "code" which started in 1982. It was made between 1978 and 1981.




Got it, that's what I was thinking as well. Anyone happen to have an extra oil cap to sell for one of these early model 61's? I've bought a couple already but they ended up being for the later models I'm guessing as they were slightly too big. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ozhoo (Aug 24, 2017)

Fredcutter88 said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra oil cap to sell for one of these early model 61's? I've bought a couple already but they ended up being for the later models I'm guessing as they were slightly too big. Thanks for the help![/QUOTE
> 
> 501564101 was used from 78 thru 81


----------



## svk (Feb 5, 2018)

Grey top Husky 61, serial starts 721xxxx. Assuming 1987, week 21?


----------



## Ozhoo (Feb 5, 2018)

svk said:


> Grey top Husky 61, serial starts 721xxxx. Assuming 1987, week 21?



Yep, you got it.


----------



## SteveO-La (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello all, guy I work with gave me a 268 Husky, #6450761. Would this be a 1996 model? like others have found the serial numbers are weird.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Ozhoo (Feb 11, 2019)

SteveO-La said:


> Hello all, guy I work with gave me a 268 Husky, #6450761. Would this be a 1996 model? like others have found the serial numbers are weird.
> Thanks guys.



Is the serial tag silver or black?


----------



## SteveO-La (Feb 12, 2019)

Tag is black, like my husqvarna 45, but has no date listed.
.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 12, 2019)

SteveO-La said:


> Tag is black, like my husqvarna 45, but has no date listed.
> .



Black tag=1996


----------



## Te Rei (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi 
Have a 353 with numbers 503 85 10. What year please. Thanks.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 14, 2019)

It's a white top 61. 1984?


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2019)

Te Rei said:


> Hi
> Have a 353 with numbers 503 85 10. What year please. Thanks.



That is the part number, so to speak, of your saw. The serial number is on the same tag and that has the build date info,


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2019)

Sleepy said:


> It's a white top 61. 1984?



1984 is correct.


----------



## Leon91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi guys could anyone help me figure out what model my chain saw is please all I can find is this number on help would be much appreciated


----------



## Ozhoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Leon91 said:


> Hi guys could anyone help me figure out what model my chain saw is please all I can find is this number on help would be much appreciated



Welcome to AS. She's a late 60's A65. You can find specs over on *Acresinternet*


----------



## Leon91 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you I’m looking on selling it but no sure what it’s worth, it’s in working order just doesn’t have the chain I see L65 for sale just no A65 I’m over in the uk


----------



## Everett Phillipston (Aug 22, 2020)

Can anyone help me out identifying this 162se? Silver tag 1003027

Thank you


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 22, 2020)

Everett Phillipston said:


> Can anyone help me out identifying this 162se? Silver tag 1003027
> 
> Thank you



The 162se was made before the tags had a date code.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 23, 2020)

Everett Phillipston said:


> Can anyone help me out identifying this 162se? Silver tag 1003027
> 
> Thank you


Manufacture dates 1976- 1980. You could poke around these ipls to narrow it down.




__





Husqvarna 162 Chainsaw Parts Lookup


Husqvarna Parts | Husqvarna Parts Lookup Illustrated parts lookup for Husqvarna 162 chainsaw models. Parts lists are in order by pub...




www.barrettsmallengine.com


----------



## bandur60 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry about resurrecting this thread and I suspect the last answer applies to my saw as well but my tag is _*162*_* SG KAS *, #1008875 ???
Lady at the Husky site said 2010 which is strange since I got it in the late 80s


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 8, 2021)

bandur60 said:


> Sorry about resurrecting this thread and I suspect the last answer applies to my saw as well but my tag is _*162*_* SG KAS *, #1008875 ???
> Lady at the Husky site said 2010 which is strange since I got it in the late 80s


The 162 pre-dates the date of manufacture numbering system.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 8, 2021)

bandur60 said:


> Sorry about resurrecting this thread and I suspect the last answer applies to my saw as well but my tag is _*162*_* SG KAS *, #1008875 ???
> Lady at the Husky site said 2010 which is strange since I got it in the late 80s


Barretts chainsaws lists the 162 ipls and says:
First production year: 1976
Last production year: 1980
Chainsawcollectorsse forum lists KAS saws as between 1977 and 1982


----------



## blainer74 (Jun 5, 2022)

162se Canada check out this date stamp


----------

